# Castrol 5w 40 on sale!!!



## zig0zag (Sep 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let others know that Castrol Edge (previously Syntec) 5w40 is on sale at autozone for $24.99 for 5 quarts if you buy a Fram toughguard filter. Only problem is the filter does not work for our cars so buy a filter for a friend and save about $30 on an oil change. I got 6 quarts and a filter for the Jetta and a filter for a friend for $53. Saved me about $23. :beer:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Good looking out. :thumbup:


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i would check out walmart pricing first


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

Right now at Advance Auto Parts you can buy a 5 quart jugs of Pennzoil Full Synthetic for $32.99, and use a $7 mail in rebate making the overall price $25.99, limit 2. I don't know which viscosities they have other than 5w20 and 5w30.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

Autozone and Advance Auto have this same sale every other month for Castrol 5w40 syntec, they just swap months. for the past two years i've purchased 5 quarts for under $30 with a filter...just gotta keep your eye out and check their website for the weekly discount newsletter (or whatever you call it)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I use jager


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

The only reason that crap meets vw spec is they had a deal with VWoA prior to the new standards and VW got threatened with litigation if it didn't pass. I'll gladly stick to Mobil 1 euro formula 0w40
Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

What about the .3?

2.5L engine requires 6.3 quarts of oil.

I get my oil with filter and drain plug cheaper than any of you can get


----------

